# Peanut poking the Bear



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

I just love surprises. And yesterday i got a good one. A new member,CJ, aka. Peanut, decided to poke the bear. He obviously has good taste. But doesn't realize the grizzly he's awaken. 
Thank you CJ. I always remember who's been messin with my hibernation. And I'm telling you. Be afraid to check your mail. I'll be tallking to you soon peanut. Real soon...... Check out this line-up.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Great selection and better target!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

you got a taste of your own medicine! HA


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Very nice hit. Enjoy the smokes.


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

enjoy the smokes gerry but i would say it not over..lol...


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Great hit.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice lineup.


----------



## cigarjunkie02 (Sep 10, 2008)

nice hit. . .


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

good hit


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice hit...great cigars


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

WTG Peanut--nice pickins' -- now hide!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome selection!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

I love the smell of fresh gunpowder in the morning, especialy when the hit was sutch a great BOTL as Gerry. WTG Peanut!!


----------



## Peanut (Aug 13, 2008)

Uh...Nobody told me there was a bear envolved...

Enjoy the smokes Gerry!

OK..WHO's Next? Ah yes, here we go...

Peanut


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice job, CJ. Gerry needs to be woken every now and then.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

Peanut said:


> Uh...Nobody told me there was a bear envolved...
> 
> Enjoy the smokes Gerry!
> 
> ...


i thought you knew what you where getting yorself into !! nice hit, a very deserving brother right there !!!
:sorry: for any reprocutions


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Dont kill him Gerry:arghhhh:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

:brick::brick: its not nice to poke the bear


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

great hit on a most deseving brother


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweet hit!


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice Hit. Do you have a bunker CJ? If not start building. Make sure your insurance covers bombings and warn the mail lady. Did you not see the pics from the Howland herf in Chesapeake? Last time I talked to the owner there they had filled the hole in where the store once was and were about to start rebuilding.


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice poke. Just remember, they say to curl up and play dead when attacked.


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Now that's a diverse line up. Nice hit!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Peanut (Aug 13, 2008)

Ok, I just went and saw the pics buttah...Ooops!

Peanut


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

smoked !!!!


----------

